# Baked Beetroot with Balsamic Vinegar



## TheHummer (Mar 24, 2005)

Use rubber gloves when peeling beetroot to prevent stained hands. 

6 small beetroot 
1-2 tbsp olive oil 
4 cloves garlic, sliced 

For the dressing 
¼ cup balsamic vinegar 
1 tsp Dijon mustard 
3 tbsp extra virgin olive oil 
freshly ground black pepper, to taste 

1 Pre-heat the oven to 200°C
2 Trim the stalks to about cm from the top of the beetroot. Brush with oil. Pierce with a skewer in 2-3 places.
3 Wrap the beetroot and garlic tightly in foil. Bake until tender, about 1 hour. Cool and peel - the skin will slide off in your hands - and cut into halves or wedges.
4 Whisk the ingredients for the dressing. Arrange the beetroot on a serving plate. Serve drizzled with the dressing. 

Servings: 6


----------



## kyles (Mar 27, 2005)

That sounds lovely, I loved baked beetroot. The only beetroot I ever had growing up was that really vinegary over-sweet tinned stuff, I love it baked. Thanks for the recipe.


----------

